# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > حرفه ای: تبدیل متن و حروف به 0 و 1

## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام دوستان یک دارم
می خواستم بدانم چه طوری میوشد یک متن رو به با 01 تبدیل که 

مثلا ما نویسیم

" ali reza 133231 hello ایران "

و بعد برنامه بیاید ان را به 0 1 واقعی تبدیل کند که استاندارد جهانی هست تبدیل کنه

این کار را چه جوری باید انجام داد

باتشکر از شما ممنونم می شوم که راهنمایی کنید

----------


## meys34

منبع یا کمی تغییرات:
http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55298

Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim i As Integer

For i = 1 To Len(Text1.Text)
    Print HexToBin(Hex(AscW(Mid$(Text1.Text, i, 1))))
Next
End Sub


Private Function HexToBin(HexNum As String) As String
    Dim BinNum As String
    Dim lHexNum As Long
    Dim i As Integer
     

    lHexNum = Val("&h" & HexNum)
    Do
        If lHexNum And 2 ^ i Then
            BinNum = "1" & BinNum
        Else
            BinNum = "0" & BinNum
        End If
        i = i + 1
    Loop Until 2 ^ i > lHexNum
     '  Return BinNum as a String
    HexToBin = BinNum

End Function

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ممنون
فقط يك مشكل كوچكي كه داره اينكه حروف ها رو ( صفر و يكشو ) بعضي ها ٧ رقمي ميزنه و بعضي ها رو ٦ رقمي

يك صفرهاي از سمت چپ به راست رو حذف ميكنه

----------


## jasber2

سلام خسته نباشید کسی این کدها رو به زبان سی شارپ داره؟

----------


## the king

> سلام خسته نباشید کسی این کدها رو به زبان سی شارپ داره؟


لطفا مشابه سوال رو در انجمنی که مربوط به همون زبان دلخواه شما میشه مطرح کنید، اینجا هر مطلبی که در مورد زبانی جز Visual Basic 6 مطرح بشه متفرقه است و نباید ذکر بشه.

----------

